# Reaction to worming?



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello,
Cider was wormed yesterday again. I noticed he was in the afternooon a bit more unsettled. In the nighttime he started barking at around 12 and kept it up, so I let him out ( although already had made 2 poos in the kitchen ) and put him back in crate. He kept the barking up, so we knew its not about being let out. We were trying to ignore, as I dont want to let him think we come when he barks for ever so long. But when my neighbour knocked on the wall, my husband got unhappy and went downstairs and slept on the couch. Cider was fine then having company.
I keep a log for Cider ( more frequent at the start, when he came home, than now) but I could see, the night after his last worming, was exactly the same. Barking and howling the night though, although we were already having quiet nights.
Do you think this can be an upset stomach to worming ( Panacur ) ?


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh no, we're having Dexters worming done today - i'll ask the vet today!! Hope hes better tonight x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you jools, that's very kind of you. Wonder what they say. Forgot to say, before his breakfast, he was vomiting two little blobs of yellow foam as well. But was playing and fine quite quickly after.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexter didnt have a problem last time but he had it done the same time as his injection so come to think of it he was very sleepy but i wouldn't have even put it down to anything else - i'll keep you posted later !!! x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi. I've just been staying at my Dads and he has a GSD. He gave a worming tablet in her food in the morning and she had a slightly upset stomach in the pm (more runny poos) which he said she gets every time she's wormed. So I think they can affect a dog, but probably in different ways x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, I wonder if it was just becuase it was so warm last night. Betty was very
unsettlted last night which is very unusal for her as she will normally sleep from the time we put her to bed until gone 7 in the morning without a whimper..


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Some dogs do have side effects from worming and can react to different brands too.

Normally it is a bit of sickness or upset tummy but normally only lasts that day and then back to normal.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf has been sick before. The vet has given Mable Milbemax and she's always been fine. Not sure if theres a difference or not x


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

Waldo was the same way -- just not happy -- but the first 2 times he DID have worms, so I can't imagine it feels very good passing all that through his system  He was also very sensitive to his booster shots and would be out of sorts for 2-3 days. Good luck! I'm sure Cider will settle down from it all!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

badgerbunny said:


> Waldo was the same way -- just not happy -- but the first 2 times he DID have worms, so I can't imagine it feels very good passing all that through his system  He was also very sensitive to his booster shots and would be out of sorts for 2-3 days. Good luck! I'm sure Cider will settle down from it all!


That sounds very simular to Cider. He was very lethargic after his second vaccination for 4 hours and whimpering.

Ask the girls at the front desk at vet today and she said, Cider might be dog who is always a bit sensitive she said let him get muddy and roll in fox poo, that might be toughing him up. 
Cider was great all day and had some good plays with his friend dogs, so I hope we will have a quiet night tonight, fingers crossed


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi
I have today started Milo & Alfie's worming its Panacur Oral Paste and the treatment is spread over three days....I'll report on any adverse reaction.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi
> I have today started Milo & Alfie's worming its Panacur Oral Paste and the treatment is spread over three days....I'll report on any adverse reaction.


OMG ! It's all my fault, I feel so terrible now. Poor Cider was feeling poorly because I didn't read the leaflet in a proper way
First of all I gave the dose in one go and secondly, I gave him the adult protion, which is double the dose
I have a big lump in my throat now. So happy to have you guys here in the forum to confess. At least I know better for next time now. Thank god, Cider is okay...have to go to give him extra big cuddles and a nice treat now!
Bini


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bini said:


> OMG ! It's all my fault, I feel so terrible now. Poor Cider was feeling poorly because I didn't read the leaflet in a proper way
> First of all I gave the dose in one go and secondly, I gave him the adult protion, which is double the dose
> I have a big lump in my throat now. So happy to have you guys here in the forum to confess. At least I know better for next time now. Thank god, Cider is okay...have to go to give him extra big cuddles and a nice treat now!
> Bini


Hi Sabine
Did the vet prescribe this for you? if so they should have explained to you it was over three days and explained how many graduations you should administer each dose......so if they did'nt then you need to speak to them....I dont think you will have done any long term damage but its fair to say if Cider had worms their not feeling very well now...keep smiling we have all made mistakes and will all make some more I'm sure


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you Mick and Jeannette,
yes, the vet prescribed it and she only said to give a 2 kg dose and then next time for a 3 kg dog dose. I looked it up on the leaflet, but went straight away to the table for the doses and didnt realise its for adults dogs. Its at the bottom of the sheet, where the Puppies are mentioned, but it's not a table, its just normal formed in sentences. Well I should have made more effort to read it, but I agree, that she should mentioned to give it over 3 days. She knew excactly, that this is our first dog, and that everything is totally new to us.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bini said:


> Thank you Mick and Jeannette,
> yes, the vet prescribed it and she only said to give a 2 kg dose and then next time for a 3 kg dog dose. I looked it up on the leaflet, but went straight away to the table for the doses and didnt realise its for adults dogs. Its at the bottom of the sheet, where the Puppies are mentioned, but it's not a table, its just normal formed in sentences. Well I should have made more effort to read it, but I agree, that she should mentioned to give it over 3 days. She knew excactly, that this is our first dog, and that everything is totally new to us.


Don't dwell on this Sabine, Cider is ok and you've learnt a big lesson and the concern you are showing just shows that you are a loving dog owner and Cider is a lucky puppy In the future if you have any doubts just call your vet they will only be to happy to help as long as you've not chewed them out to bad over this Mick


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Missie was the same. every time I worm her. it upsets her stomach and she has passed a tiny drop of blood. but vets says worming sometimes does that. scared to give next dose. she is on miilibax.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't dwell on it Bini, we all get it wrong sometimes, but Cider's fine, and no doubt enjoying the extra fuss you've made over him :hug: to you x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Compared to what they eat Bini outside ther tablets are probably nothing compared to that (Dexter has a liking to the guinea pig poo at the mo)  ........... Dexter hated his Worming tablets the other day ......... it did make me giggle when ate his food and i'd hidden half a tablet but it melted in his mouth and he looked at me as if to say "wot have u given me"????? Bless him!!!! I think he ate it all


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

jools said:


> Compared to what they eat Bini outside ther tablets are probably nothing compared to that (Dexter has a liking to the guinea pig poo at the mo)  ........... Dexter hated his Worming tablets the other day ......... it did make me giggle when ate his food and i'd hidden half a tablet but it melted in his mouth and he looked at me as if to say "wot have u given me"????? Bless him!!!! I think he ate it all


We went to a great walking area place ( where we probably will go very often in future) and the place was full of rabbit poo. Cider thought it's heaven, treats every step of his way. I was looking forward to a pleasant walk, but was stressing out until a woman said: well that's what they do...just think its only grass, what the rabbits eat...so I relaxed a bit more, lol! It's just gross, what they all pick up, little rascals!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

jools said:


> Compared to what they eat Bini outside ther tablets are probably nothing compared to that (Dexter has a liking to the guinea pig poo at the mo)  ........... Dexter hated his Worming tablets the other day ......... it did make me giggle when ate his food and i'd hidden half a tablet but it melted in his mouth and he looked at me as if to say "wot have u given me"????? Bless him!!!! I think he ate it all


Isla loves the guinea pig food! ..............Have to keep it hidden from her! she also finds the guinea pigs fascinating, she lays down and watches them for ages with her tail wagging!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've done the same thing Bini. Gave Millie her first worming pill then realised hours later when reading the packet, that she was meant to have only half a pill 

And its true they do eat gross things on their walks. Millie likes rabbit poo, which I'm fine about as its just vegetation. What I'm not fine about is the time she ate real poo, I can't even bring myself to think if it was dog or human!!!, but I did clean her teeth when we got home 

Then she found a nappy last week, which by the time we'd chased her round the park (think Keystone Cops!) and the whole thing unravelled . Hubby was furious with who ever left it behind.

But worst of all she's into dead rabbits & other dead things :deadhorse::argh:, as a result she needs to be wormed monthly. I spoke to the vets, they said no to worry, just keep her well wormed.


----------

